# Ok did a show yesterday



## dragonfly princess (Nov 4, 2007)

I will never again do a show that is advertised as a vendor show.  I didn't realize how bad it would be...I am so happy that this was not my first show.  If it was, I would never to another show, and probably never make soap again.

A vendor show, for those of you who don't know, is where the people from Partylite, Tupperware, Mary Kay, etc are.  Now it wouldn't have been that bad, but right next door at the high school, there was a huge "craft show" and there were no signs there saying that there were more crafts next door at the elementary school.  There was 1 sign announcing the vendor show.  I made like $12 on the show, I paid $40 for the booth.  I guess you live and learn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah Dragon.. I feel your pain. The one I did back in early October was horrible too... 

I made my booth fee back (35.00) but I left early. I had only 5 customers. They didnt advertise, no traffic whatsoever! 

Dont let it get you done.. just continue to grow!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 4, 2007)

Uggggg, that was unfair for them to call it a vendor sale, they should have called it a commercial vendors show. Artist & crafters are vendors too, handmade vendors, that was misleading IMHO.

I always ask the person in charge what merch is allowed. I will not do a show w/ resell items or more than 10% commercial vendors. I do not mind if there are 90 handmade booths, 1 avaaon, 1 pampered chef, etc so long as it's not overboard.

Another tip, I always ask what % of vendors are returning from the previous year. If no one wants to come back, it's a big clue!


----------



## Gigi2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't blame you for being upset- especially with all the time you invested in it (and the money!)...on the other hand, if I had 5 customers at one craft fair, and I already made my money- I probably won't have left. You never know when another round of "craft seekers" will come in. Advertizing seems to be the key. I have several coming up, and I hope the advertizing will be good.


----------



## demme (Nov 25, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I will never again do a show that is advertised as a vendor show.  I didn't realize how bad it would be...I am so happy that this was not my first show.  If it was, I would never to another show, and probably never make soap again.
> 
> A vendor show, for those of you who don't know, is where the people from Partylite, Tupperware, Mary Kay, etc are.  Now it wouldn't have been that bad, but right next door at the high school, there was a huge "craft show" and there were no signs there saying that there were more crafts next door at the elementary school.  There was 1 sign announcing the vendor show.  I made like $12 on the show, I paid $40 for the booth.  I guess you live and learn.


How awful!  I hate vendor shows.  I will only do ones that are juried so I don't have that problem!

Where in MI are you?  I have family there and visit a few times a year!


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

Dumb question, but what does "juried" mean?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2007)

It means the jury will decide if they will allow you in the show rather than letting ecvery Tom, Dick & Harry in w/ no reguard to content. Some juries are looking for high end only artisans while other juries may be just making sure everything is hand made & rejecting mass produced, resale or second hand items.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 4, 2007)

I would not be a happy camper either if I was you.  It is so much work to get ready for a show that to have that happen just sucks big time. 

I absolutely hate it when we do craft shows and you see Party Lite, Tupperware, Mary Kay etc there. It takes away from the whole purpose of the show and makes it hard for us little guys to really compete. Sheesh I know I can not compete with Mary Kay or Party Lite. even though my products are superior.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

we try to drive around the area prior to the show to make sure its advertised well enough, or check for signs on our way there. if we dont see any, it probably wont be a good show. Annual shows are good to, because people already know about them.


----------

